
20,000 Satellites for 5G to Be Launched Sending Focused Beams: Intense Microwave - ycnews
http://healthimpactnews.com/2019/20000-satellites-for-5g-to-be-launched-sending-focused-beams-of-intense-microwave-radiation-over-entire-earth/
======
ycnews
"Stationary equipment such as Wi-Fi hubs in homes and offices will be
permitted to use microwave beams that are 15 times stronger (300 watts) than
the signals from 5G phones or 150 times stronger than 4G phones."

Really? I'm a software developer, can someone help explain the above quote,
given this regulation:

[https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/47/30.202](https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/47/30.202)

------
jmcguckin
This piece is full of misinformation. Clearly they know little about RF or
radio.

